# Heartgard - opinions please?



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

> Talk to your vet about the specific risk in your area, but unless that risk is zero, the best thing is to prevent it! The treatment for heartworm is time-consuming, expensive, and if you thought people were frutrated about how hard it is to keep their golden quiet for 2 weeks after spay/neuter, try the MONTHS after heartworm treatment!
> 
> It does not have to be Heartgard, it could be Interceptor or any number of other preventatives. And you're right, Heartgard Plus has pyrantel as well, so treats worms.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I prefer Interceptor (not Interceptor Plus), because it covers whipworms as well, which Heartgaard does not. Since I am in northern Wisconsin, I start treatment at the end of May and continue through November. I could probably start later and end sooner but I'm comfortable with his schedule. I do test twice a year, since the Snap test covers ticks as well.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I live just north of you in MN. I would never consider eliminating heartworm prevention for my dogs. According to literature I have seen the incidence of heartworm has been on a steady increase in the Midwest for a number of years. The only real way to avoid it is to use a heartworm preventative. I'm absolutely not willing to forgo that and take a chance on even one of them getting heartworm. I fostered a heartworm positive dog following Hurricaine Katrina (most of the dogs rescued from the area impacted by Katrina were heartworm positive). As Sian said keeping a heartworm positive dog quiet for an EXTENDED period of time is extremely hard. I wouldn't want to do it again.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Tahnee GR said:


> I prefer Interceptor (not Interceptor Plus), because it covers whipworms as well, which Heartgaard does not. Since I am in northern Wisconsin, I start treatment at the end of May and continue through November. I could probably start later and end sooner but I'm comfortable with his schedule. I do test twice a year, since the Snap test covers ticks as well.


Hmm, info I just read states Heartgard does do whipworms. It doesn't do tapeworms though.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I like to use Iverheart as it also covers tape and round worms. The chihuahua is on Heartguard simply because this is what the local vet clinic carries and it was time for his yearly checkup. He gave me a package to try. Chi is so small I break them in half so the package will last all year.

You do need to ask what the level of concern is for your area. In Texas/Louisiana it is an epidemic so my dogs stay on Iverheart & bravcto year around. It pains me that it's necessary to give so much preventative meds. but the alternative is worse.

It's so strange as when I started working for the vet back in the 70's heartworm cases were rare in Texas. So sad...


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Wolfeye said:


> Hmm, info I just read states Heartgard does do whipworms. It doesn't do tapeworms though.


Hmm, after doublechecking, it looks like the site I was on is run by a looney. Heartgard does not do whipworms.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I use sentinel because it covers more (whipworms + fleas). 

Heartguard is a good option though IF you are also doing flea/tick meds. Because you don't want to double up on flea stuff. 

The months when my guys get Vectra - I always do heartguard. The other remaining months (between spring and beginning of winter), I do sentinel.


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

I am a dog groomer in Indiana and I know a lab who recently died of heartworms. The owner did everything right with their dog.... EXCEPT he decided to not do heartworm preventatives for the first time last summer. So worth it to just do it. I would never skip out on that.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Okay, I have a LOT to say about heart worm prevention. First time I ever heard of heart worms was about '79 when my dad's elderly English Setter was diagnosed with them in Austin Texas. The treatment then was arsenic. Commander went blind from treatment and then died. We learned about the heart worm prevention--a daily pill called Filaribits (can't remember if that is spelled correct or not). But we got them for our setters and Daddy got them.

@Was happy when after a few years our vet said there was a monthly pill, and I put my Irish Setter on Interceptor (English Setter was gone by then) I never had a problem with them at all. On Dec. 7, 2002, we adopted a golden who had been one hour from being gassed at the county pound. The little local rescue had grabbed her (they go every "gas day" and take 2-4 dogs they think they can find homes for. She was spayed, given shots, given heart worm prevention. Well, since she had gotten her pill the day before we got her, I didn't take her to our vet until just after Christmas. He tested her--positive. Paper work said negative. Tested her again--positive. I called the rescue and they said my vet was just trying to get money out of me by treating her for HWs. I know me vet, never would he do that.


They asked me to take her to their vet in the next town (where the pound is), I did, he tested, negative. But I had enough faith in my vet that I started her treatment. They shave two spots on her hips and gave her an injection, kept her over night and gave her another in the morning and then let me bring her home late that afternoon. My vet even sent a crate home for me to keep her in. Got a call from that other vet asking me if I could bring her back, I did, he drew blood and sent it to Texas A&M vet school--it was positive. Turns out he and my vet used different tests. I remember one was the Idexx but can't remember who used which

It was very hard on her having to be crated all those weeks and watching the other goldens. She was about 1 1/2, and Hunter and Kaycee had just turned 3. Buck was older, 7 at the time. Poor Honey just had to lay in the cage and watch the others play, etc. You should have seen her when she got the okay to be free. She ran and jumped and run and jumped and played with the other dogs. I lost her to lymphoma at 13 + ion Aug. 13, 2014. She never had any ill effects from worms or treatments.p

Then in 2003 my vet told me of the 6 month injectable, ProHeaert6. One of my 4 goldens was a very picky eater and I always worried he would not get the entire pill chewed and swallowed, so I opted to go ProHeart6 with him. and it killed him at 4 yr. 2 months. He is my avatar picture. Ten months after Hunter's death, it was pulled from the market and it was 4 years before it was allowed back on--after being reformulated and with a ton of warnings. I will never uses it again no matter what. All of us who are still in contact after losing or almost losing a dog or dogs to it say we will never trust it again.

Wet had neighbors move in next door with a beautiful buff cocker named Buddy and then got another cocker mixed they named Cherrie. Well, they didn't give heartworm prevention because the dogs were inside dogs. I tired to tell them that it takes ONE bite from an infected mosquito--but they were inside dogs. Well, they go outside to go potty, mosquitoes can ride inside on your clothing, come in when you open doors, etc. Didn't listen, both dogs got heart worms, they decided they couldn't afford the treatment (we had paid almost $500 for Honey's treatment right after we adopted her) It was heart breaking to watch that 7-8 year old cocker, Buddy walk a few feet and collapse gasping for breath. Naturally he died.

They had never gotten Cherrie spayed, the boys let her out and yes, she got pregnant. She had the puppies, but died a couple of days later. The strain was to much on her worm ridden heart. She kept one of the pups that lived and got tow more dogs. I doubt they are on on meds has she has had to sell so much ofher stuff just to get buy (she and her husband divorced and he moved to OK and remarried.

I kept on using the Interceptor, then it wa off the market for a few yers--some trouble in the plant. I understand it was actually the human med side that had the trouble, but entire plant shut down. So I switched to Heartgard. I used it up until Jan. For some reason it made our Great Pyrenees very lethargic and "out of it" in Nov. He didn't eat supper, didn't e4ven ark at neighbor barking dogs, and Pyrs ARE BARKERS. hubby remembered he had been the same way one time in Oct but we couldn't remember if it was the day he got his Heartgard or not.

I thought perhaps it was a bad batch, so in Dec. I gave him one that had been Sophie's (had lost her in Oct.) and this time, same thing only worse, and he threw up. We were sure then that for some reason something in the heartgard no longer agreed with him. We switched to Interceptor and he has them in Jan. Feb. March and no problem at all after taking them.

HOWEVER he has developed liver disease, most likely hepatitis, which can be gotten from meds or even foods, etc. We do not know if for some reason he developed a problem with the Heartgard and it caused the liver trouble, or if he already had the liver trouble and one of the ingredients in the Heartgard made it flare it on the day the chew was taken. Just don't know. I have no doubt that the Heartgard is a very good product and I know Moose had been on it 6 years. And I would not hesitate giving it to another dog, but I will not give it to Moose again after his apparent reactions to it on the day he took it. 

These are some pictures of our Honey Bunny who had the treatment after we adopted her and lived with us for almost 12 years.

PS I forgot to add that here in Texas, you best give the pills 12 months of the year. And there are more cases up north because Katrina dogs were taken up there, and turned out to be HW positive. Skeeters bit them and then transferred to other dogs, on n and on.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

We use Heartgard alongside Advantix II because we need tick prevention here. No issues, though my dogs have always been a bit "off" the 24 hours after getting their HW prevention (just always a bit less energy, more sleeping).


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who replied. I suppose I'll go with Heartgard this year, then switch to Sentinel next, since I have a whole pack of Heartgard I purchased just before Fenris died. With one dog, I've always done topical for fleas or ticks.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Bayleigh always did HeartGuard with zero issues. Dory started out on trifexis and then when she hit 51 pounds we switched her to HeartGuard to use the rest of Bay's after she died. She now does Bravecto and HeartGuard. Fleas aren't an issue for us for whatever reason, but we've kept Dory on the preventative because she has soooo many allergies that I don't want to chance a bite causing a reaction? Anyway, she's done fantastic on Heartvuard with zero side effects!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

My vet recommended Sentinal Spectrum because I take her out for field work and it covers more pests then the others.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey did fine on Heartguard. Now we use Inteceptor. Both have worked so well that our cat (always inside) never needs flea treatment.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

The 2 products that Dr Dodds warns about are TRIFEXIS, a monthly heartworm/flea preventive, as well as COMFORTIS for flea prevention, due to Spinosads found in them. 

"While I believe these are effective for flea prevention and killing, spinosads are contraindicated in epileptic or seizure prone dogs and should not be given to these dogs. Unfortunately, this is generally unknown and should be shared with your veterinarian, friends and family."

Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Dr. Dodds' Take on and General Recommendations for...


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Interesting article written by Peter Dobias DVM.

https://peterdobias.com/blogs/blog/11015045-are-drug-companies-honest-about-heartworm


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> Interesting article written by Peter Dobias DVM.
> 
> https://peterdobias.com/blogs/blog/11015045-are-drug-companies-honest-about-heartworm


I think that this article is very interesting and poses some good points, so I went back to the American Heartworm Society and Companion Animal Parasite Council webpages to review for myself the life stages and prevalence of heartworm, and the reasons for both groups recommending year-round administration of heartworm preventative (including giving the oral products monthly). 

I would say that Dr. Dobias was VERY selective in the information he included in his article, and that the recommendations that he makes are incorrect. This quote is taken directly from the American Heartworm Society's recommendations, which Dr. Dobias references:

"All orally and topically administered macrocyclic lactone chemoprophylactic products are labeled for a 30-day dosing interval. Beyond this interval efficacy against late fourth-stage larvae declines and is unpredictable (Paul et al, 1986). Juvenile worms, which can be found as early as 52 days post infection, are even less susceptible to chemoprophylaxis. As worms age, they require progressively longer-term administration to achieve a high level of protection (McCall, 2005; McCall et al, 2001). The extended post-infection efficacy of macrocyclic lactones is a partial safeguard in the event of inadvertent delay or omission of regularly scheduled doses but does not justify lengthening the recommended one-month interval of administration for the oral and topical formulations. The extent of efficacy against late fourth-stage larvae and juvenile worms has important implications for chemoprophylaxis in dogs that have either missed doses during the transmission season, or are already into the transmission season before chemoprophylaxis is started and may already be infected. Continuous, year-round administration of heartworm preventive is critical in most, if not all, areas of the United States."

This is in direct contradiction to Dr. Dobias' assertion that macrocyclic lactones (e.g. Heartard) could be given every few months. Because, as he, himself states, the worms do not carry a calendar, it is impossible to predict how quickly the worms will develop. Once they are late 4th stage (they are transmitted as stage 3), the efficacy declines, so you want to hit them with the preventative (which really is a misnomer, they should be called baby worm blasters or something because they prevent worms, not infection) when the little beasts are still "young". This stage can appear less than 2 months after a bite from an infected mosquito! Also, planning to give the preventative monthly provides some protection against oopses in the part of the owner who is a little late picking up the refill, or other such timing errors. 

There are several other fantastic points made:

microclimates in cities where heat traps such as asphalt parking lots can maintain a temperature high enough during what are supposed to be cold winter months to maintain the mosquitos. 
Variability of weather patterns (for instance they predicted a very bad mosquito season for us in Northern CA last year because of the weather, and I would guess this year as well)



I highly recommend that anyone who is interested in the actual science check out the websites for the CAPC (capcvet.org) and the American Heartworm Society (heartwormsociety.org).


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Tahnee GR said:


> I prefer Interceptor (not Interceptor Plus), because it covers whipworms as well, which Heartgaard does not. Since I am in northern Wisconsin, I start treatment at the end of May and continue through November. I could probably start later and end sooner but I'm comfortable with his schedule. I do test twice a year, since the Snap test covers ticks as well.


Why not Interceptor plus? Is there something bad about it?


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Siandvm, thank you for your detailed response.

I am not a DVM, therefore I cannot comment on your response, however I would like to see what Dr Dobias, as a vet for 20+ years has in response to your comments. 

If you are willing, it would be most interesting if you would contact him and share what he has to say relative to your concerns.

Heartworm Drama | Essentially Dogs

https://nofakenews.net/2012/04/22/a...pharma-squeezing-the-life-out-of-your-wallet/


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

ArchersMom said:


> Why not Interceptor plus? Is there something bad about it?


I just don't like it when they keep adding things to the basic product. Each additional product increases the chances of an adverse reaction.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Siandvm said:


> I think that this article is very interesting and poses some good points, so I went back to the American Heartworm Society and Companion Animal Parasite Council webpages to review for myself the life stages and prevalence of heartworm, and the reasons for both groups recommending year-round administration of heartworm preventative (including giving the oral products monthly).
> 
> I would say that Dr. Dobias was VERY selective in the information he included in his article, and that the recommendations that he makes are incorrect. This quote is taken directly from the American Heartworm Society's recommendations, which Dr. Dobias references:
> 
> ...



The original FDA approval for Heartgard states, “The target dose of 6 mcg per kilogram of bodyweight was selected from titration study 10855 as the lowest dose providing 100 percent protection when the dosing interval was extended to 60 days to simulate a missed-dose circumstance.”

https://www.fda.gov/downloads/Anima...lDrugProducts/FOIADrugSummaries/UCM472677.pdf


https://google2.fda.gov/search?q=ca...&output=xml_no_dtd&ie=UTF-8&access=p&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

T&T said:


> The original FDA approval for Heartgard states, “The target dose of 6 mcg per kilogram of bodyweight was selected from titration study 10855 as the lowest dose providing 100 percent protection when the dosing interval was extended to 60 days to simulate a missed-dose circumstance.”
> 
> Thank you for providing these references, but I'm not sure what your take-away point is? As I highlighted in red (I hope) the 60 day interval was to simulate a missed dose, not the recommended treatment interval, and it certainly has no resemblance to the several month dosing interval discussed by the vet in the original article in this post.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Siandvm said:


> T&T said:
> 
> 
> > The original FDA approval for Heartgard states, “The target dose of 6 mcg per kilogram of bodyweight was selected from titration study 10855 as the lowest dose providing 100 percent protection when the dosing interval was extended to 60 days to simulate a missed-dose circumstance.”
> ...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> Siandvm said:
> 
> 
> > If I understand the above correctly, what you are basically saying is that it is both ok and desirable to load our dogs with meds/chemicals/insecticides/neurotoxins, both because the pet owners can't count/be responsible for dosing appropriate to risk/geographic and that drug companies need to make their products easy to use....and this is the rationale beyond all others?
> ...


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

so are some people not providing heartguard or similar products year round?

We have always given our goldens their heartworm pills/chewable every month. My mom has always done this on every golden she has had and same with my father and step mother.

None of us have ever had a dog get heartworm. The majority of the goldens they both had were pure breed and adopted as puppies.

I have convinced them to rescue and my dads current is a rescue and both of ours were/are and always will be.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> Siandvm said:
> 
> 
> > If I understand the above correctly, what you are basically saying is that it is both ok and desirable to load our dogs with meds/chemicals/insecticides/neurotoxins, both because the pet owners can't count/be responsible for dosing appropriate to risk/geographic and that drug companies need to make their products easy to use....and this is the rationale beyond all others?
> ...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

mjbaker84 said:


> so are some people not providing heartguard or similar products year round?
> 
> We have always given our goldens their heartworm pills/chewable every month. My mom has always done this on every golden she has had and same with my father and step mother.
> 
> ...


In some parts of the US that get a very hard freeze, owners can skip prevention during the deepest part of winter. However, for the majority of the country it doesn't get cold enough to kill off the mosquitoes which carry the heartworm parasite. If you live in those areas, you should still have a heartworm test when you begin giving prevention again.

In Texas we have mosquitoes year round, heartworm prevention every single month is not optional here.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

mylissyk said:


> In some parts of the US that get a very hard freeze, owners can skip prevention during the deepest part of winter. However, for the majority of the country it doesn't get cold enough to kill off the mosquitoes which carry the heartworm parasite. If you live in those areas, you should still have a heartworm test when you begin giving prevention again.
> 
> In Texas we have mosquitoes year round, heartworm prevention every single month is not optional here.



I am in Kansas and we also use it year round.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Dr Karen Becker's recent article as April is National Heartworm Awareness month. 

Does Your Pet Really Need a Monthly Heartworm Preventive?


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Siandvm said:


> T&T said:
> 
> 
> > The original FDA approval for Heartgard states, “The target dose of 6 mcg per kilogram of bodyweight was selected from titration study 10855 as the lowest dose providing 100 percent protection when the dosing interval was extended to 60 days to simulate a missed-dose circumstance.”
> ...


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I'm curious to why Dodd's recommendation trumps 98% of other vets recommendations?


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

T&T said:


> Siandvm said:
> 
> 
> > I trust Dr Dodd's recommendation is based on science. If I can "safely" give my dog a pesticide every 45 days vs 30 I certainly will. I don't see how a calendar marked the 1st is any easier to follow than calendars marked the 15th or 30th etc. And with today's technology, cell phone calendars, email reminders, apps, etc, it's never been easier. Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Dr. Dodds' Take on and General Recommendations for...
> ...


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Kalhayd said:


> I'm curious to why Dodd's recommendation trumps 98% of other vets recommendations?


My personal opinion is that people believe her because she tells them what they want to hear. She IS a veterinarian, so people feel that her opinion is as valid as that of the entire consensus of expert opinion. 

The man who said that vaccines cause autism was a doctor. That didn't make him right.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Siandvm said:


> T&T said:
> 
> 
> > Even Dr. Dodds, who I don't agree with on most things and don't think bases many of her recommendations on science (and, before you ask, I do not want to get into a whole conversation about why not), says (in the article linked above):.........
> ...


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> Siandvm said:
> 
> 
> > I think that if you are going to make a statement, then you should be prepared to support your opinion. Of course, your opinion is just as valid as anyone else.
> ...


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Siandvm said:


> Yaichi's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Dodds has, unarguably, done some wonderful things for the science of veterinary medicine, with Hemopet being foremost among them, in my opinion.
> ...


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> Siandvm said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your response.
> ...


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Siandvm, I feel it is unfair both to the OP and readers to take this thread further totally off topic. Perhaps this topic needs a thread of it's own <dunno>, however it's likely that we will continue in this same circle. 

First of all, I did not bring up Dr Jean Dodds in any of my reference links. I have great respect for the work she has done and continues to do....and I do question everything, including her work. What I look for is results, collectively and individually. There is no placebo effect outside of the human realm. 

Proof...."scientific proof"...well that is the question and caveat isn't it? Scientific proof has been given and rescinded many times in many areas.
Vioxx in the human world is a good example of this; tested, claimed safe, prescribed by Dr's. killed people ( stroke) and then pulled off the market.

Phenylpropanolarnine is another which comes to mind. Another drug "proven" to be safe, prescribed, causing strokes and killing people...and then pulled off the market. Interestingly and sadly this drug is still being prescribed to dogs for urinary incontinence ( Proin/PPA), considered safe ( science and proof?) and causing the same result in more than some. 
Bravetco also comes to mind.
There is the current case of Dr John Robb DVM etc. etc. 

Most "scientific" funding for our animal companions is done by the pharmaceutical sector with more than vested interest. Considering the now shorter life span of our companion animals ( +/- 10 years, breed dependent), I would suggest that it would be very difficult to "scientifically test" any long term cumulative effect. That said, so does that mean that if an animal doesn't drop dead and/or get seriously ill from a medication in a shorter term, that there are no longer term health effects? 

Fortunately there are some independent studies underway for our beloved companion animals; the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study, Dog Cancer Survival Series - Rethinking the Canine Epidemic, etc. We need more of these.

Bottom line is that we live in a world of free will and choice to decide what we feel is best for our own health and for the health of our beloved animal companions, after doing what we consider to be due diligence to enable that choice. 

If you are comfortable with "scientific proof" within your frame of reference, then by all means go with that. 

For myself, knowing that all drugs have side effects ( just watch the drug TV commercials) my preference is to go a natural route whenever possible. If I have to choose medications for myself or for my dog, I read, research, question my medical professionals and then make a decision. 

Back to heartgard...no, I will not give Brisby heartworm medication, nor tick meds and our 2 DVMs totally align. I am fortunate that I do not live in a high risk area. We opt to run a SNAP 4Dx several times a year to rule out heartworm and tick borne disease and use natural repellents. 

Thank you for the interesting dialogue


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Some interesting stats on heartworm preventatives, including heartgard:

The Risks Of Heartworm Drugs - Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I live in an area where HW is very prevalent, we don't get a hard freeze to kill off the mosquitoes usually. I have always given HW prevention year round. 

My bridge girl that I did a Foster to Adopt, was HW positive when I got her. She had the slow treatment which lasted 4 months because she was Stage 3. Protecting your pets against HW is so easy to do and inexpensive to do in comparison to the cost of the HW treatment not to mention what dogs have to endure going through HW Treatment. 

IMO, not giving your dog HW prevention if you live in an area where HW is prevalent and can be easily prevented, is irresponsible. 

Member Iowa Gold who is a Vet put this comparison together several years ago-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...t-comparing-heartworm-flea-tick-products.html


ETA: Talk to your Vet about which products work best in your area, if you need to give HW preventative year round and also which Flea/tick preventative works best in your area.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

We adopted Lucy, a lab/golden mix, when she was four years old. As soon after we got home with her, we took her to our vet. She tested HW positive. The shelter offered to refund our money but would put her down rather than pay for the treatment. In just those three days, we had bonded so we decided on treatment -- $300 at that time. She was a very sick doggie for about a week. Would only eat boiled hamburger and rice. But she survived and lived for six more years. She might have lived longer if not for the heartworms. Amber, our six-year-old golden that we got as a two-month old puppy, has always been on Heartgard and Frontline.


----------

